# New tablet, and good quoting app.



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just bought a Samsung Galaxy tablet e 9.6". The main reason I bought it was to show clients my hands painted mural and sign jobs. The old method wasn't cutting edge enough. I need to be on top of everything.

Even bought a $300 shirt a while back. I mean some of these meetings I'm in there's some fancy shirts. 

I realize the tablet will be good to show painting clients my commercial residential painting work too. 

Yeah after you get the tablet though then you got to get the carrying bag, then the cover and so on and so on. 

So to the post topic, when I would do painting quotes I started out using clip board. Then after technology came I tried out my smart phone. It worked pretty good. I mean I am only taking down numbers. About a year ago I switched back to clip board again. We did a huge spring campaign and were doing a lot of quotes. 

Now that I have this new tablet I'm going to try out the tech way again. I haven't looked into any apps would be surprised if there isn't any. 
I may just use a good spread sheet. 

Any thought?


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

I have looked at a few apps but wasn't very pleased with them, they might work good for some but just didn't for me. I think using a good spread sheet would do the trick, myself I just use a notebook, it seems much easier or maybe because I'm so used to it. 

By the way can you post a pic of that $300 shirt?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

gpainting said:


> By the way can you post a pic of that $300 shirt?



Oh Ok I'll post a pic of me in it. The shirt is for my Mural and sign painting business.

On painting quotes I go In all whites , White shoes , Clean new white painter pants , and a white long button up dress shirt. I have been mistaking for a doctor now twice. 

Boy would "George Z" be proud of me, I have come a long way from working in my pajamas:lol:


----------

